# Yorkie,Fudge and Twixy



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Noabi's Choc bars are 2 wks old and totally delicious,she is a fantastic mum and babysitter to her neices and nephews(Trinity just has to check that Nobes hasn't stolen any by "accident"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i just want to pick them up and cuddle them,


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

They are gorgeous....looks like they are growing really well!

Louise
X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww 3 beautiful babies, growing fast. xxxxx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Gorgeous babies, lovely to see them as they grow


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, they are adorable*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Choccy choccy yumilicious, got gravings now for a Cadbury's whole nut bar, thanx for that Kels


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Choccy choccy yumilicious, got gravings now for a Cadbury's whole nut bar, thanx for that Kels


Ya welcome love,not had one of them for yonks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, I love seeing them as they grow


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

awww they are totally gorgeous, your soo lucky. Are Siamese cats as naughty as they are in lady and the tramp??  i have always wondered this, will hold my hand up i have not the first clue about Siamese cats lol
x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Claire08 said:


> awww they are totally gorgeous, your soo lucky. Are Siamese cats as naughty as they are in lady and the tramp??  i have always wondered this, will hold my hand up i have not the first clue about Siamese cats lol
> x


Not in a psycho way..though they do have tempersBut yes thats a big part of the attraction with them


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I love Twixy's face.... sooooo cute x


----------

